# Need help/suggestions!



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't have any answers for you but I would think you would need some kind of insurance. Some people will sue over a broken finger nail. I wanted to tell you that your ideas are great and love hearing someone of your age thinking of others. Are you talking about Riley's in Indianapolis?


----------



## Kdag11 (Oct 14, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of. But yes I am talking about Riley's in Indianapolis I want to do something for them or have everyone that goes inside bring a can of soup for a food drive or something like that but I don't know how to advertise that.


----------

